# Anyssa Park Foaling Thread~Gypsy,colt 9/8, Ruby colt 20/8.



## cassie (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey Friends,

Renee from Anyssa Park has let me put up a thread for her on here as she is very busy with her gorgeous new baby and 8 mares to foal!!! 

So first up is Gypsy, Anyssa Park Egyptian Fantasy she was started under camera last night and is progressing quite fast.

this was her update from last night. so could be anytime now




woohoo!

"Gypsy's udder is mostly full, and her milk is opaque. She is testing ready on the pH, and is nice and relaxed behind and very hollow in the flanks, but her behaviour wouldnt suggest early labour to me, so i dont think she's about to drop and foal at any minute.

I just cleaned her stable though, and she'd done 5



in 2.5hours, and they seem to get a little looser with each one, so i guess we'll see.

She isnt being very friendly - hiding up there near the gate! lol"

any extra eyes are appreciated.

Gypsy is in foal to the beautiful RFM Boogermans Ultimate Warrior, she is a silver buckskin


X 


Gypsy Warrior

From Renee

"Hi everyone! We're back again for another year of mare staring





I have 8 mares due this season. The first two due look to be having a bit of a race to the end (turtle pace though lol), so it may change, but right now i have Gypsy under camera, depending how we progress, Ruby may swap. I am organising a second camera to split it though.

Tonight Gypsy has a small yard out the front of her stable that she can come and go as she pleases, as she was a bit stressed about being seperated from her friends, but hopefully she'll settle, and tomorrow night she can be locked in so she can be watched full time.

My mares are outside during the day, and inside from about 4.30 - 5pm our time until about 8am. When one is really close, we move the camera outside.

If you feel ANYTHING is amiss, see a mare foaling and noone present, or just have a concern, PLEASE contact me. I would much prefer a false alarm than something happening to one of my babies.

I am in Australia, i am pretty sure you put 0011 infront of the phone numbers??? can someone confirm and i will update this to be correct.

cam link is http://www.marestare...lias=anyssapark

Its also compatible with ipad/iphone http://173.192.34.75...1/playlist.m3u8

Thanks!

Renee"


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 8, 2012)

Oooooo so exciting - will be watching when I can! Good luck and safe foalings Renee.

Oh and great to have you back again - cant believe that a year has gone passed since we were watching and praying for our Aussie friends and their girls!


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2012)

Gypsy had wax last night girls!!! Woohoo won't be long now



can't wait I see what gypsy has, will update how she is this morning when I hear from Renee


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2012)

update from Renee...

"No baby





She is dripping milk this morning. She did this for 3 days with her last foal, but was a maiden then... hope she doesnt do it again, as despite my catching the colustrum, the colt still needed plasma.

No, the out side camera hasnt arrived yet. Once Taylah (my baby) goes to bed, i will clean her stable and have her ready to move straight into should she try to foal through the day. So ill leave the camera running while she isnt in there just in case."


----------



## Wings (Aug 8, 2012)

Woohoo! Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2012)

yep she was in the stall not long ago and was walking so uncomfortably except I haven't seen her for a while Gypsy you better not be foaling outside missy!!!


----------



## JAX (Aug 8, 2012)

Will be watching whenever i can.


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Jackie





Thanks, for checking in,

Renee said Gypsy is sooo miserable and keeps standing around poor thing, she has stopped dripping milk and has waxed up again, so definitley need watching of Miss Gypsy tonight !! lol

oh she has just wandered back in



good girl stay there and foal for Aunty Cassie LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2012)

Gypsy is foaling!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2012)

WOOHOO!! go Gypsy! a healthy little baby!! congrats Renee!


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2012)

little dark bay colt, a tiny little star on his forehead WOOHOO!!


----------



## JAX (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh my, congrats! was not expecting a daytime foaling!! Last I checked the stall was empty so I thought she was out for the day





Hi Baby Boy!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2012)

oh sorry Jackie LOL

once the video is up I will put it up here so you can see



I'm sure Renee will be ok with that


----------



## JAX (Aug 9, 2012)

Cassie has he had a good nurse yet? I have seen him try a few times but couldnt tell if he had latched on yet. Do you know? Couldnt tell from MS posts either yet


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2012)

update from Renee





"





Its a beautiful bay/grey colt with a tiny star.

Wow, what an adrenaline rush that was. Thought i was safe to duck out for 5mins and have Cass watch her. Was no sooner there and i get a text to say "shes down"... ahhhh... back out i came and raced home with several phone calls to update me. So glad all ended well. He's a bit of a slow starter, needed a little help standing, but is mastering his legs now.

Gypsy has had pain relief, but is still a bit uncomfy. Will be monitoring her, and probably will have to help him drink /keep her standing for him...

Thanks all for watching, and THANK YOU Cass for keeping an eye on her while i popped out..."

haha seems I posted that at the perfect time Jackie LOL hope that helps


----------



## Wings (Aug 9, 2012)

Things certainly went quick, barely made it to 2 pages!


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2012)

haha yep lol she does have another mare thats realy close to foaling, she will come on camera as soon as Renee is happy that baby is doing good


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 9, 2012)

LOL!! We barely got a chance to get organised or back into the swing of 'close' mare watching and there he is!!

Well done Cassie for keeping Renee up to speed! And many congratulations Renee - well done Gypsy too!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll post some pics of him up a little later, he has such lovely long legs



Renee thinks he will go grey but he is still so cute!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2012)

a pic for you all of Renee's new little colt


----------



## chandab (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, that was fast, and what a little cutie he is.


----------



## JAX (Aug 11, 2012)

Is Ruby not on cam yet? i have checked twice so far but each time I get no stream


----------



## JAX (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok now looks like the cam is running in quad mode. how many cameras are we going to add?? I still see no Ruby but am assuming that she may be out for the day.


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2012)

hey guys sorry I haven't been around for the weekend lol will update you all on my thread.

Here is an update and introduction to Ruby from Renee






"CAM LINK http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=anyssapark

Ruby is next up to foal. She is actually further along that Gypsy was, but Gypsy beat her to it





Ruby is a 31" maiden mare. She looks totally ready in every way, except her udder, but of course, being a maiden mare, she may not bag right up anyway. Her butt is loose, her hoohar is relaxed, her belly is dropped etc. She is 317 days today, i dont expect her to hold on for too much longer, but we will see...

We have awful, freezing weather here at the moment and howling winds, so i decided it was best to move Gypsy and her new foal to a different stable, and get Ruby in under cam and out of the weather as well...

Ruby is NOT wearing a halter alarm at this stage, so if you see anything that makes you think she may foal, please do call! I will be checking in on her several times a night, but as i have a new baby, and i dont think she is totally ready to foal yet, i will not be staying up through the nights just yet...

This is Ruby






And this is Warrior, who she is in foal to






Thanks for watching!!





Edited to add:

Ruby will be turned out during the day, from around 7-8am onwards, unless she looks really close to foaling. She will come back in at approx 5pm each night, and the cam turned back on."


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2012)

I am so excited to see what she has!! she is such a gorgeous mare, and warrior is a stunning stallion!!!!! LOL gorgeous baby for sure! 

last night was a bit exciting! she seemed to be doing some thing so we were watching her for a bit and she has progressed a little more this morning now has 1/2 full udder... and today Renee said she kept lying down flat then couldn't get comfortable so went sternal again and back and forth for about an hour!! so hopefully it will be soon! hoping either tonight or tomorrow... otherwise hoping she holds off till the weekend... as Renee and her husband have to go out his pop is really very sick and its a fair way away Renee is stressing alot because she thinks Ruby will foal while they are away... but she has our friend Karen staying there while they are gone... she has Lai Lai miniatures and comes onto LB occassionally. so thats a relief! really hoping Ruby is a good girl though and doesn't foal while Renee is away... scary stuff!


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2012)

looking at Ruby tonight I think she has hollowed out a fair bit compared to last night... that baby is looking like its in position to me (I'm still such a novice so if any of you think not please correct me



)

anyway sleepy time for me, if you see anything please text or call myself or Renee I can get through to Renee if we have to


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 14, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed that Ruby will be a good girl and wait for Renee to return from her trip. I know she is very busy, especially with a new baby, but I would love to have an update on Gypsy and her new little colt if possible Cassie?


----------



## cassie (Aug 14, 2012)

better yet, how bout some pictures of him? lol hre is Anyssa Park UItimate Gladiator at 4 days old





he is sooo cute!










he is doing really well and Renee thinks she will keep him and use him as her next season show gelding



so thats very very exciting!! ;D

Renee said she thinks Ruby is going to hang on till she gets back so hopefully she will be a good girl and take mummy's instructions


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh thank you Cassie/Renee, he is really cute!! I'm sure he will make a great show gelding in the future.





I too hope that Ruby has been listening to her instructions!


----------



## cassie (Aug 15, 2012)

isn't he gorgeous!!! 

Ruby so far has been following the instructions... the foaling alarm is playing up on them at the moment though :/ so any extra eyes watching her at night would be appreciated for Renee and Karen,

I have her up beside my bed and wake up several times during the night to check on her... but any extra eyes are much appreciated





will get an update from Karen shortly


----------



## cassie (Aug 17, 2012)

update from Renee

"Im home! And darling Ruby waited for me





She has progressed since i left, with her udder now being quite full and firm, just teats to fill, and she's fairly sunken in the flanks, so i think foal has moved into position.

HUUUUGE thank you Karen for staying here and looking after her with my mum while i was away! xo And thank you all for watching her for me.








The other cameras turned up while i was away, so i will set up the outside camera tomorrow"

sounds like Ruby is getting close



so just in time for Renee to get home, what a good girl she was for waiting for her mummy





I will have her up, and I check on her during the night, though any extra eyes are appreciated as she is on the home stretch... if only she would give that memo to Bree's girls LOL


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Thank you all so much for watching, and thank you HEAPS to Cassie for the thread, updating everyone and keeping an eye on my girls









Sorry i dont get on here very often, I constantly seem to be wondering where the time went lately! But i will do my best to pop on when i can. I just wanted to thank you all for watching


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats on Gladiator - he is adorable.


----------



## cassie (Aug 19, 2012)

YAY Renee, has jumped on here





update this morning, poor little Gator (Gypsy's foal) has had a tough time with Gypsy's foal heat, poor little guy has scours pretty bad... thinking of you little guy...

"well i am pretty convinced that Gator is not drinking much, or at all right now. He nuzzles under Gypsy, gets her milk streaming, but doesnt latch on, he just stands there. So we will be loading them up to go to the vet in an hour or so. He is still quite bright, but his poop isnt firming up any, so if he isnt drinking, hes going to dehydrate quickly.

Rubys udder seems to be filling in the teats now





I couldnt get in to the vets until 11am, as the vets are all out on farm calls (none anywhere near me!) so i am leaving in 15mins to take him. My husband will be home to keep an eye on Ruby, but he also has our baby to look after, so may get distracted, so if you see anything that needs attention, please call me, or his number is 0404057691

Thank you

Renee"

internet has just dropped out for Renee again, poor thing must be so frustrating for her! she is aware and is looking at changing internet providers... hopefully they can sort it out for her!

thanks for anyone who has been watching the lovely Ruby


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2012)

update from Renee,

udder full and firm, cow patty poops and major V belly!!! Ruby could foal tonight!!

I told her she needs to take another trip to the post office LOL (as thats when Gypsy foaled LOL) she agreed

so any extra eyes are appreciated


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 20, 2012)

Sending good wishes and prayers for a smooth and safe foaling for Ruby.

Prayers also for little Gator - hope he will be better really soon, bless him.


----------



## Wings (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey Renee





Fingers crossed for a safe foaling tonight!

Have you tried the Tuffrock Foal Guard liquid? I've heard of it helping some foals through foal heat scours.


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2012)

Ruby is foaling!!!!! http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=anyssapark


----------



## Wings (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup she's been down a few times!


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2012)

yep, just msgd Renee, she is watching I'm sure we shall see her soon



so exciting!


----------



## Wings (Aug 20, 2012)

There she is, and there's the bubble!


----------



## Wings (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like she's pushing now.


----------



## Wings (Aug 20, 2012)

Hope everything is alright.


----------



## Wings (Aug 20, 2012)

There we go!


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2012)

seems like a tight fit phew! good girl Ruby! yay! Renee  a nice little blaze congrats Renee


----------



## countrymini (Aug 20, 2012)

aw bummer, i just missed this by about 15mins! lol

Congradulations!


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2012)

naw hayley, thats a pity, at least you can see the baby now  so cute!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh brilliant!! Many congratulations Ruby and Renee!!




:ThumbUp

What a cute little baby - he/she???

Ruby looks a little shell shocked - where did this little extra being come from? LOL!! Bless her!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 20, 2012)

Just noticed the time on the cam - great time to have a new foal arrive - well done Ruby!


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2012)

its a chestnut colt!!! Renee doesn't think he will grey out so thats so exciting!


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Just noticed the time on the cam - great time to have a new foal arrive - well done Ruby!


yeah renee was hoping that she would give her an early foaling and she did



good job Ruby! it was quite a tight fit but with Renee's help Ruby delivered him


----------



## countrymini (Aug 20, 2012)

cant wait for pics, my computer is playing up so the cam isnt working


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2012)

as soon as Renee gets some I'll post them up for you all



he is a cutie for sure! two little gorgeous colts to start the season! WOoohooo!!


----------



## countrymini (Aug 20, 2012)

awesome. hey are you guys on fb?


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2012)

countrymini said:


> awesome. hey are you guys on fb?


yeah I'm under Cassie King (though there are quite a few of us apparantly LOL) what are you under on Fb? it might be easier for me to find you?

Renee said she is going to take some pics of her new little guy this morning so when I see them come through I'll post them up


----------



## countrymini (Aug 20, 2012)

I've sent you a friend request. If you dont get it i've asked the wrong person lol.

can't wait to see these photos!


----------



## Wings (Aug 20, 2012)

countrymini said:


> awesome. hey are you guys on fb?


Yeah I'm 'Bree Whittington' and my avatar is a headshot of my silver appaloosa with a big garland. Should be easy to spot


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2012)

countrymini said:


> I've sent you a friend request. If you dont get it i've asked the wrong person lol.
> 
> can't wait to see these photos!


got it and added you



no pics yet... I'm sure Renee is to busy playing with her gorgeous new baby!


----------



## chandab (Aug 21, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Tell her to hurry up and share!!!!! I can't wait to see this little one!!


Me, too. [While I can get the camera up, at the moment its mostly a bright blur.]


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2012)

sorry for no pictures yet, poor little Gator (Renee's first foal) has been really sick, he had scours really bad but it seems to be something else as he continues to get worse, Renee is waiting on test results to come back and she has been giving him IV fluids and medicine through a catheter, so poor Ruby and baby are off camera for the moment and Gypsy and Gator are back on...

she is hoping that she will be able to get some pics of the new baby who still doesn't have a name LOL today. will post them up as soon as she sends them to me



poor thing is absoloutly exhausted!


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2012)

photo of Renee's newest baby boy









oh and test results came back for Gator, they are thinking something to do with the kidney :/ so Renee has just got a urine sample and is taking it into the vets now... poor baby Gator!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh what a cute little fella - thanks Cassie.





Sending prayers for little Gator and for Renee too.


----------



## Wings (Aug 22, 2012)

Keeping fingers crossed for Gator


----------



## countrymini (Aug 22, 2012)

That boy is so cute! Hope all goes well for little Gator


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 22, 2012)

Sending prayers for Gator & Renee. That new boy is just adorable!


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2012)

isn't he adorable? poor little guy still doesn't have a name LOL poor Renee is absoloutly exhausted!

Gator's results came back... his kidneys are fine, though the scours have come back again, so he is off mum's milk (poor Gyspy) and is under supportive care, and will be let in with Gypsy for a few minutes every few hours... poor things, I hope Gator gets better soon, he is such a special little guy and has had such a rough start to life... :/


----------



## Wings (Aug 23, 2012)

I think they did it because things turned bad after his mother's foal heat kicked in, been trying to keep track of things on FB and I sure hope he makes it



Always hard when you have to take them off mum to help them, I just got lucky that Lyric was 3 months when she had to come off.


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi girls sorry, for not updating you more, here are the two most recent updates from Renee

"so sorry for the lack of updates - between Gator and my baby, i have just no time, and am totally exhausted, so when i do have a moment, i sleep! lol

Gator appears to have a viral infection, possibly Rotavirus (i hope its not!). He is scouring badly again, and has been colicing each time the pain meds wear off. So we have put him in the pen to limit his milk intake in order to give his gut a rest and time to settle and heal. He is let out each time i give him fluids, and i just have to milk out Gypsy first so he cant get a great big gut full. Neither Gator or Gypsy are very pleased with this arrangement, but sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind.

He had more blood tests today, and it appears that things are improving for him, and he seems a little brighter in himself, so fingers crossed hes turning the corner now.

Thank you all for keeping an eye on my sick little boy, i hope i will have good news to report from now on!

Gators drip line came out last night, so he hasnt had fluids for 12 hours, the vet was happy to wait and see how he faired, but he is a bit dehydrated this morning, so we'll be heading back to the vets in a few hours time to have it replaced."


----------



## Wings (Aug 23, 2012)

Thinking of poor Renee and Gator


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 24, 2012)

Awww bless him!! Will be praying for him.


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2012)

Please pray for Renee, and her babies... it was Rotovirus that Gator had, and now her newest baby boy has it too



so all other pregnant mares are off to friends houses to foal out so they don't risk them... poor Renee. what a hard time for her!


----------



## Wings (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh no! I'll be thinking of her


----------



## countrymini (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh no that's awful.



Is rotovirus treatable in horses? Thinking of you Renee


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh no, how awful for Renee - and the new babies of course! Cassie please tell her how sorry we are and that we are saying prayers for her babies and her other mares.

Have they any idea where it has come from?


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2012)

hey guys,

no they have no idea where it came from... its so horrible... their foaling stables are ancient but Renee has never had a case of this before poor thing!

so all other mares have gone to different homes.... including... one has come to me!!!!!! ;D I will be starting her own thread up and putting her on marestare shortly... we are pretty certain she hasn't been in contact with it as she was on the far side of the property... but she has been vaccinated to make sure, and she will stay with me until she foals and probably a few months after that... as foals over 5 months old can't get it....

will tell you more when I set up my own thread for her... but continue to pray for Renee and her bubba's (especially Gator as he has gone down hill again today)



poor baby!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh poor Gator, prayers still being said for him and Renee's other little colt. Good luck with the mare who is with you Cassie, cant wait to help you watch over her once you get a thread going for her.


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know if everyone can see this video...


but its a video of little Gator having a good time running and bucking with his mummy





he is still very sick, but hopefully this is the turning point for him... the other little colt... I think his name is Chester? will confirm later... they think should be alright hopefully they got it early with him...

um I'm not sure if the other people will have marestare... will find out off Renee, and let you all know





thank you for your prayers, I know they mean so much to Renee and her family. and they are helping her gorgeous little babies pull through this!


----------



## Wings (Aug 26, 2012)

I saw that on FB and cheered!


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2012)

Wings said:


> I saw that on FB and cheered!


its sooo exciting isn't it Bree! I'm so glad that he is getting better!


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Very exciting to see him jumping about!!! Looks like he's turned the corner and should be back to good health soon. Just let her know how important it is to continue the medicine for an extended period of time to be sure the virus is completely gone from his system!!!
> 
> Continued prayers for continued healing!!
> 
> ...


honestly not sure... maybe from the catheter?


----------



## countrymini (Aug 27, 2012)

oh bless him, so good hear he's doing better and jumping around


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 27, 2012)

He's certainly looking as though he's feeling a bit better - brilliant!! Still praying for him and little 'Chester'.


----------



## lexischase (Aug 27, 2012)

Just read all of these pages... What stunning colts! I will be praying they both have a very speedy recovery, congrats on such handsome boys!


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2012)

Thought I better update you on how Renee's two little babies are doing





they got their catheters out the other day



and are doing much better! YAY! so excited for Renee!

Chester <3




and Gator <3


----------



## JAX (Aug 30, 2012)

:SoCool

















Sorry for so many but I am just so very very happy to see them looking so good!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh Cassie they look great when you consider what they have been through - so glad for them and Renee. Fingers crossed that they are over the worst and make a steady recovery from now on.


----------



## countrymini (Aug 30, 2012)

too cute... here's hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Thank you all so much for the comments and prayers for my boys. They are now happy, bouncing, healthy little boys out in the paddock together



Its such a relief that they both pulled through and have come out the other side so well. It was a long hard haul, but so rewarding when i see them feeling so good now





I have left the camera off now, as that stable is now empty. I have disinfected it and stripped it right down to give it a full 12 months with no horses in it before next foaling season to make sure that the virus is well and truely "left the building" before new foals are to be born in there.

A few of my mares have gone to friends places to be foaled down, Cassie has a friends mare that was here (thank you Cass!



) and i have two more here to foal. So we are working on a new foaling paddock and stable well away from these stables. We have a few weeks to get it done, but then i will hopefully have a new camera set up in there!!

Thank you all again, and thanks Cass for keeping everyone updated, as i am so pushed for time i havent been able to. xo

Heres Chester today. I didnt get any of Gator, as he wouldnt get his head out of his mothers feed bucket lol


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2012)

so glad they are all recovered and looking great



thanks for the update Renee!

and no problem so glad I could help! who have you got left to foal at your house?


----------



## countrymini (Sep 4, 2012)

He is beautiful. So glad you've managed to come out of this fairly unscathed


----------



## Wings (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been so relieved to see their recovery Renee


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh Chester is just beautiful - thanks for the update Renee and good luck with getting the building work done for your remaining foalers.


----------

